# Two Low Flyin' Steamers!!



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

.Better get ready to duck, sonsabitches :twisted:  :!:

"Boy's are gonna realize they shouldn't mess with the '*BTF*_' :| _"


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

wilsondude said:


> .Better get ready to duck, sonsabitches :twisted:  :!:


quackkkkkkkk.  mg:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

rut-roh.... :shock:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Ah hell, here we go again!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey, I'm just a uh, humble school teacher just tryin' to get by. I tell ya', it just ain't fair, two guys doubling up on little ole' me, disrupting my humble life - somebody could get an eye poked out. That's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

:rotfl:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Tossin Cleveland Steamers around eh? :rotfl:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

CRider said:


> Tossin Cleveland Steamers around eh? :rotfl:


Please lord, tell me Rider confused this with the Chuck Berry thread. :biglaugh:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Uhm, yeah...Chuck Berry, that's it...yeah :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

CRider said:


> Uhm, yeah...Chuck Berry, that's it...yeah :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: :shock: 



opcorn:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

wilsondude doesnt mess around he uses high quality munitions that are guaranteed to cause some chaos


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Target lock should be happenin' purty soon :woohoo:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Awwww hayell........... there went Lisa's eyebrows again...... and they'd just grown back.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Hot toe motty dam.............


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

riverdog said:


> Hot toe motty dam.............


What....WHAT!

:shock: :shock:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

I believe for every drop of rain that falls, a flower grows.
I believe that somewhere in the darkest night a candle glows.
I believe above the storm the smallest prayer will be heard.
I believe that someone in the great somewhere hears every word.
And I believe......... you bomb Wilsondude and he's gonna drop a dime on your ass :!: :!: :!:

You're too much dude! Killer bomb Mr. Wheelsun!

VS Trip Corojo - love em
EM Espresso - looks delicious
Fuente Gran Reserva figurado (been wanting to try those)
Gurkha Nepalese Warrior - just smoked my first last night from an Aces 
bomb and appropriately they are aces.
RP Vintage 1992 - at the top of my to try list, love me some RP's
Perdomo Lot 23 Maddy - beautimous and flavorful 
RP Edge Maduro - nuf said
Gurkha Double Maduro - another gorgeous maddy to try
plus some odds and sods thrown in (Frannie already confiscated the alcohol gel and canned air). I must have been putting out some strong vibes yesterday afternoon. I lit a small CAO Brazilia before going out on the disc course and during the round I laid it down for a bit too long making a shot and it went out. You guessed it. No lighter in the golf bag. I had already written Ronson on my list for the next Walmart trip. Thanks so much Mark. Absolutely killer. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

nice lineup! told ya Wilsondude doesn't mess around!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

I aims to pleese!! Enjoy. I hope you smoke them all in a day or two!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

:sad: i thought I was gonna come home to a Wilsondude Holocaust....Was a CI delivery instead..and they are not so devastating as a "low flying steamer"///lol


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice hit Wilson!


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Madmike said:


> :sad: i thought I was gonna come home to a Wilsondude Holocaust....Was a CI delivery instead..and they are not so devastating as a "low flying steamer"///lol


Hmmm . . . Shoulda' hit the same time - hope the addy was right; son-of-bee. :shock:


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Madmike said:


> :sad: i thought I was gonna come home to a Wilsondude Holocaust....Was a CI delivery instead..and they are not so devastating as a "low flying steamer"///lol


Anything today :?: 8) :?:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

wilsondude said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > :sad: i thought I was gonna come home to a Wilsondude Holocaust....Was a CI delivery instead..and they are not so devastating as a "low flying steamer"///lol
> ...


Nope...can you pm me where you sent it??


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Madmike said:


> wilsondude said:
> 
> 
> > Madmike said:
> ...


ummmmmm..... I heard a late report of an unknown device taking out a USPS distribution center in Rocky Mount, Va today. (j/k) :roll:


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Madmike said:


> Anything today :?: 8) :?:


Nope...can you pm me where you sent it??[/quote]

PM sent. Shit, shit, shit!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

wilsondude said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > Anything today :?: 8) :?:
> ...


PM sent. Shit, shit, shit!![/quote]

Well, you sent it to the right place man. Did you buy tracking?


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

No, dude - I figured sending it express would be good enough. Now I'm feelin' so guilty that I'll probably have to sent another - don't want people talking about some solo bombster focker named "Wilsondude" who didn't get the shit send on time. All the free-wheelin' bombing groups here are gonna be laughin' their asses off at the big fella (me) who tried to go it on his own. Now I'm pissed :evil: . Some shit's gonna happen :twisted: .

Think I'll visit the Post Office. Where's my Kahr :?: :idea: :!:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I appreciate the Chivalry Wilson...seriously...but let's give it a couple days. Maybe til after Thanksgiving. You sent it to the right address in good faith. Just cause the PO F'd up is no reflection on you bud. 

I wasn't looking for return fire anyway but maybe it will show up if we give it some time. Just Sayin'


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

I was just joshin' with ya; it should be arriving shortly, but it's always more fun to send/receive a little surprise :!: You can just pretend that you didn't know it was coming!!

And, of course I really would *never* send another real surprise at a later date just for kicks . . . no way, nuh huh, no how . . .

:roll:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

It got here man... :dude: Nice Grouping!  Thanks very much!!! 

Pics Later.


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

Yee haw!! I just got sat down out back with the Te-Amo you (I think) just sent me to check and see if it got here. I liked this smoke already - now I'll like it even more. Enjoy!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Here is the return fire from WilsonDude....never let it be said that he doesn't respond in kind and most expeditiously.

Many good smokes as represented and a Cool Beans Ronson Lighter along with some other various weird hygenics.










Thanks very much for the hit back Wilsondude...a most honorable BOTL.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

.......and the Rocky Mount, Virginia PO is still smoldering. :lol:


----------



## wilsondude (Jul 28, 2008)

I aim to please; glad you got 'em!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice selection of sticks there!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Are these similiar to Cleveland Steamers :lol: 

Sorry but every time I read the topic I think of that


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Another nice hit Wilson!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Nice hit on a deserving BOTL, well done!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice hit WilsonDude!


----------

